# TouchWiz UX Launcher ROCKS on TP!



## PainToad (Oct 13, 2011)

All credit to: http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1293740

Download link: http://www.multiupload.com/PUDZIFAEO9

You MUST install as a system app (use a root explorer to move it to /system/app/ and set the permissions).

Now if only I could find the widgets









PS, works at 132dpi


----------



## rzkma (Oct 13, 2011)

are you using it on CM7 or CM9?
can you post some screenshots?


----------



## gifton1 (Oct 21, 2011)

cheers for pointing this out - works pretty well on cm 9. by the way, looks like you have to add widgets the old way (longpress on home screen)


----------



## PainToad (Oct 13, 2011)

Will only work with Android 3-4 and yes widgets add honeycomb style (which i prefure).

Edit: the plus buton also adds widgets


----------



## badnat (Jan 19, 2012)

It looks like ALL the download links are dead...


----------



## Executor (Jan 15, 2012)

The UploadHere one works fine, as does UploadKing.


----------



## oswade (Oct 19, 2011)

hardly different from stock launcher.... apart from widget selection. Nova is the fastest and best atm imo.


----------



## Aganar (Oct 29, 2011)

Touchwiz is the reason the Galaxy phones will never get ICS. Why in god's name would you want to _add_ that to an android device fortunate enough to escape it?


----------



## scrizz (Jun 21, 2011)

Aganar said:


> Touchwiz is the reason the Galaxy phones will never get ICS. Why in god's name would you want to _add_ that to an android device fortunate enough to escape it?


maybe because it actually works properly at 132 density
















I never got to download it.


----------



## yeahman45 (Oct 16, 2011)

screenshots plz? and thx for the links


----------



## badnat (Jan 19, 2012)

Executor said:


> The UploadHere one works fine, as does UploadKing.


It didn't work for me earlier and now both say *"**Unfortunately, this file is temporarily unavailable**"*


----------



## lovleshgarg (Aug 22, 2011)

Can anyone please upload it here. I am not able to download from any of the links.
Thanks in advance.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk


----------



## thomas1097 (Oct 15, 2011)

Please post new download links. The current ones are not working. Thanks

Sent from my GT-i9100 using RootzWiki


----------



## Ghostzyden (Sep 22, 2011)

Anybody?Please? Lol


----------



## crump84 (Aug 21, 2011)

Here's a working link for those that were looking. http://db.tt/MgzNgPHN I put it in my dropbox, so grab it now before it 404s


----------



## scrizz (Jun 21, 2011)

crump84 said:


> Here's a working link for those that were looking. http://db.tt/MgzNgPHN I put it in my dropbox, so grab it now before it 404s










ty


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

scrizz said:


> maybe because it actually works properly at 132 density
> 
> I never got to download it.


So does Nova....in case you haven't tried it. Well supported native ICS launcher with frequent updates...

Sent from my HP Touchpad running ICS


----------



## PainToad (Oct 13, 2011)

Widget or widget clone??????


----------



## scrizz (Jun 21, 2011)

Redflea said:


> So does Nova....in case you haven't tried it. Well supported native ICS launcher with frequent updates...
> 
> Sent from my HP Touchpad running ICS


I have NOVA too.
I like the UX launcher app drawer transparency.


----------

